# Controller: Programmable vs. Non



## grose (Apr 30, 2008)

I may be in the market for a new controller soon. I see some controllers state that they are programmable while others are not. What are the advantages and disadvantages to getting a programmable controller? There must be some drawbacks because not all controllers are programmable when they easily could be.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

canned controllers that offer no programming may be hard to tune on a motor that is on the edge of its limitations of design. All controllers are not designed for ALL motors, ALL vehicles, ALL batteries and ALL weights. People put them in many different vehicles and use different electrical systems.

If you can program amp limits of the motor, voltage limits, thresholds, temps, etc, it may be easier to tune the car for optimal use. If you can't, you may be stressing the motor because of a mismatched controller/motor combo. If you size everything right, and use the right motor/controller together, you shouldn't NEED the programability, but it sure is nice.


----------



## Wirecutter (Jul 26, 2007)

For the money, I'll go for the programmable option every time. At least in the small controllers that I use, the option is a neglegible increase in price. I don't much care for controllers that require additional expensive hardware to program.

Seems to me that, with the larger controllers like the Zilla stuff, you really want programmability so you can properly tune the entire system. All of the really serious controllers I've seen have some kind of programming option. Of course, if it's a "factory built" car like the Tesla, chances are the programming is only accessible by the manufacturer.

In any case, if you're really an EV geek, that's one of the major ways of "getting under the hood". Who wouldn't want to do that? 

-Mark


----------



## MrCrabs (Mar 7, 2008)

grose said:


> I may be in the market for a new controller soon. I see some controllers state that they are programmable while others are not. What are the advantages and disadvantages to getting a programmable controller? There must be some drawbacks because not all controllers are programmable when they easily could be.


I think a reason for making a non-programmable controller is cheaper development time. If a manufacturer has a large engineering cost, they need to raise the price, or sell more units to make back the development cost.
As demand, and competition increases in the EV market, hopefully we will see more programmable controllers, at cheaper prices.


----------

